# Symptoms: insatiable appetite, excessive thirst, bad breath, sleepy, peeing a lot



## HiSocietyPoodle

My dad has a Bolognese an Italian Bichon. Goomab had symptoms that have us worried.

Goomba has an insatiable appetite, and excessive thirst for water. He vomits when he drinks too fast or eats too much. He also sleeps a lot. And has bad breath. These symptoms are not something new they have been chronic since we got him 4 years ago. We noticed that these things are not normal when we got Guido (toy poodle) and Guido doesn't do any of these things. He drinks normal and eats his food and sometimes leave food behind when he's had enough. Not Goomba he like a vulture. 

Since the day Goomba was rescued he licks the floor and eats like he's never been fed. You can give him a bowl of food and he will gulp it down like there is no tomorrow. Then he's back licking the floor all the time. The same with water. He will gulp down an entire bowl then throw it up in no time. We know that the insatiable appetite is not normal and the same with the thirst. And, he's forever peeing in the house. You can let him out he'll pee outside but he still pees inside, almost like he can't hold it.

We put large river rocks in the water bowl so he can't drink so fast.

But something is wrong with him. The symptoms are not normal.

Could he be a diabetic?
What is the normal range for canine blood sugar?
Whats the difference between type 1 & type 2?

Could he have Cushings?

Could it be something else?

Any ideas what it could be?


----------



## Winnow

I would take him to the Vet as soon as possible and ask them to check if he is diabetic.

Took this form Wikipedia


> The classical symptoms of diabetes are polyuria (frequent urination), polydipsia (increased thirst) and polyphagia (increased hunger).[11] Symptoms may develop rapidly (weeks or months) in type 1 diabetes while in type 2 diabetes they usually develop much more slowly and may be subtle or absent.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva

Our greyhound Vincent unfortunately did have cushings, and one of the distinct features is excessive thirst. He also started to loose a bit of bladder control. However, even with treatment, once this started he went downhill very quickly (like 6 mos or so) so I can't imagine that a dog can have it untreated for four years. 

I wish I could give more advice but I am really not a dog expert.


----------



## bigpoodleperson

I would absolutely run a full blood panel, and depending on those results then go on to test for Cushings (which is a seperate and more expensive/involved labdraw then regular chemistries). 
Those symptoms could be anything from kidney disease, diabeties, and cushings. 

I would say the "normal" blood glucose readings on a dog are 50-250 about. It depends on many things like when they ate last, and how stressed they are coming into the clinic, and how long the blood sat before being spun down. 
Type 2 diabeties is diabeties melitus. This is the common diabeties that you see with increased thirst, increased urination, increased appitite, and another big symptom is decreased weight. Has he lost any weight with his hunger?
Type 1 diabeties is diabeties insipidus which is characterised by excessive thirst and urination. Like uncontrollable urination. It usually affects young dogs. 

If all the tests come back negative, then it could be just ingrained behaviors from his past. Maybe he had to fight and inhale every food or water morsal he could get, and has never let the habbit go.

If you do nothing else, then check a urine sample. Besides the regualar checks, it will tell how well he is concentrating his urine. That will let you know many things in and of itself. Make SURE it is the very first morning sample though! Good luck!

Edited to add that if it was cushings for this long then there would be other signs. Cushings is where the body is on steroid overload. He would have a bad hair coat, thin skin, and a pot bellied appearance. That is a classic cushings dog.


----------

